# Liners for bucket or tray easy clean up.



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

Bought these today fo $5. Tired of the big liners always slicing the garbage bag and $20 for 3 liners was just not worth it. They fit bucket,tray or 5's.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I've seen this have yet to decide if we will try it. We never leave paint out that is not being used, it goes back into the can, tray put away, roller wrapped, brushes cleaned. The next color comes out after.

As for the cost of roller trays we bill them to the customer and toss them after we finish their job. Some may say it's a waste but not to us. Clean roller tray every color, liners or no liners they get tossed.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

They are great. Easy clean up.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Where'd ya find em?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Where'd ya find em?


I found them at an out of town store. But have since been ordering from valley pro products.


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

Cd this was not for storage that is the clean up takes up alot less space in a garbage bag was my point. I can change it out super quick and i can carry 50 of those compared to 50 liners alot easier.


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

Found mine at our local store.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I use regular painters plastic quadrupled over secured with 1 inch tape around and around. I suppose this product would save time setting it up.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

plastic liners no thanks. hackery


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Vylum said:


> plastic liners no thanks. hackery


An explanation of what makes it "hackery" would be nice. "Real" painters - as opposed to hacks - enjoy scrubbing out roller pans? And somehow save time and money and do better work by scrubbing out roller pans?


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I've been creating my own liners by spraying a tray with 3M Super 77 spray glue and then sticking painters plastic to the glue and running tape around the top. The glue is low-tack so it's easy to remove the plastic when you're finished. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Vylum said:


> plastic liners no thanks. hackery


 
I would like to hear the explanation for that( besides it's not being a word)


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

PNW Painter said:


> I've been creating my own liners by spraying a tray with 3M Super 77 spray glue and then sticking painters plastic to the glue and running tape around the top. The glue is low-tack so it's easy to remove the plastic when you're finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genius! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## schwartz.matthew.e (Oct 16, 2016)

bobross said:


> Bought these today fo $5. Tired of the big liners always slicing the garbage bag and $20 for 3 liners was just not worth it. They fit bucket,tray or 5's.


I was literally about to buy some of these of amazon. Do you like them? 

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wouldn't they be too big for a gallon pan?
Yes, I am a hack that still uses a gallon pan, sometimes 3 in the same day.


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

schwartz.matthew.e said:


> I was literally about to buy some of these of amazon. Do you like them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


Yes i like them alot buy online they have more selections


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

chrisn said:


> Wouldn't they be too big for a gallon pan?
> Yes, I am a hack that still uses a gallon pan, sometimes 3 in the same day.


You can buy the smaller 4 gallon wooster bag that should work fine and you can cloae it when your not using it. Or just bag it and the roller up


----------

